# Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250 Professional Acoustically Open Headphones. Review and more.



## josin (Dec 12, 2013)

1.*Prologue:*
I was in need of a V shaped open headphone to compliment my other neutral headsets. My requirements before selecting the headset  were
A) Good quality punchy Bass and clear highs
B) Open If possible
C) Should have very good comfort levels.
D) Should not be a Chinese made one ( I have nothing against china, but I have my own reservations about this) 

After a lot of research I was so hell bend to buy Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250, I initially though of buying it from US of A but to my surprise I came to know that Beyerdynamic have an Indian Division in Bangalore. I contacted their sales manager and he was so helpful to make the whole buying process as easy as it can be. The total cost for the set was Rs.13,511/- inclusive of all taxes (I requested them to courier it through my preferred service and the charges were Rs.1000/-).

2.*Headphone details: *

Transmission type.................................................Wired
Headphone design (operating principle)...................Open
Headphone impedance..........................................250 ohms
Headphone frequency response..............................5 - 35.000 Hz
Nominal sound pressure level.................................96 dB
Construction..................Circumaural(around the ear)
Cable plug................Coiled connecting cable with 3.5 mm plug & ¼“ adapter                                                                    
Net weight without packaging.......................270 g
Transducer type....................................................Dynamic 45mm Driver
T.H.D...................................................................< 0.2%
Power handling capacity........................................100 mW
Headband pressure..............................................3.5 N
Make..................................Made In Germany.

*Transducer technology*



> The completely re-engineered Tesla sound transducers help achieve almost lossless magnetic flux. This is made
> possible by the brand new system geometry, which allows the transfer of magnetic force to the voice coil to be as efficient as possible. Traditional dynamic systems use a neodymium magnet at the centre of the system, the size of which was inevitably limited inside the voice coil. The Tesla principle sees the magnet mounted as a ring around the coil, allowing more energy to be directed to the membrane, which is exactly where it is required.



3.*My Review*:
( will be done later)

4. *How to get this in India with two year warranty.*

Contact Person: Naveen Sridhar (Sales Manager-India)
Address:
beyerdynamic India Private Limited
2232,22 Floor,World Trade Centre
Brigade Gateway,Malleswaram
Bangalore-560055
naveen@beyerdynamic.com
Mobile:+91-9886777132
Fixed line: +91-80-67935851

5.* Conclusion*
One question will answer this.
(Q) Will I buy it again?
(A) If I had to Surely I will, But I don't think I will have to buy another in the coming 15 to 20 years.


----------



## chandhu (Dec 12, 2013)

whats the amp bro


----------



## josin (Dec 12, 2013)

chandhu said:


> whats the amp bro



Fiio E17. It runs ok with my dell without an amp, but it shines with E17


----------

